# Teaching Mathematics in Canada



## Johnny Numbers (May 22, 2010)

Hello Everyone,

I'm currently a High School Math teacher working in Santo Domingo of the Dominican Republic. At the moment, I'm looking to continue my work abroad. I'm interested in working in Canada and am inquiring about the steps required if I am to get there. I have three years worth the experience teaching Algebra, Geometry, Advanced Algebra, Trigonometry, Statistics, Discrete Mathematics, SAT Prep, Pre-Calculus, and Calculus.

To be frank, I'm a Mathematics teacher who loves Math. Math, simply put is the God's language of the universe. I love to teach Mathematics because it, in my opinion, is one of the simplest disciplines because of its consistency. Mathematics, like music, is a discipline that is in every culture, country, and language. The only difference is that it is the exact same everywhere that you would go. The symbols may be different but the very foundation of it is the same and never changing.

I also love to teach Mathematics because Mathematics has always existed. It was never created but discovered. If you really think about it, it's merely another language, another form of communication, a measurement of the impact and importance of historical and social events, a vital template of science and nature, and a description of life that brilliantly and uniquely blends together the concept of art and science.

With that being said, if anyone knows of anywhere in Canada that is looking for a Math teacher to teach any or all of the aforementioned subjects, please let me know or send me any leads to help me along the way. Thanks.


----------



## kimo (Feb 12, 2011)

*I have to ask*



Johnny Numbers said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> I'm currently a High School Math teacher working in Santo Domingo of the Dominican Republic. At the moment, I'm looking to continue my work abroad. I'm interested in working in Canada and am inquiring about the steps required if I am to get there. I have three years worth the experience teaching Algebra, Geometry, Advanced Algebra, Trigonometry, Statistics, Discrete Mathematics, SAT Prep, Pre-Calculus, and Calculus.
> 
> ...


I'm sure I am not the only one that is confused and questioning the validity of this post, which could be why no one has replied. Your location is Boston, but you say you are teaching in the Dominican Republic, but you are an expat in the U.K, but you want a job in Canada.? Whichever it is, how much you may love math, and write about it has nothing to do with whether you can legally work in Canada.


----------



## kimo (Feb 12, 2011)

*May be Legit, but*



Johnny Numbers said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> I'm currently a High School Math teacher working in Santo Domingo of the Dominican Republic. At the moment, I'm looking to continue my work abroad. I'm interested in working in Canada and am inquiring about the steps required if I am to get there. I have three years worth the experience teaching Algebra, Geometry, Advanced Algebra, Trigonometry, Statistics, Discrete Mathematics, SAT Prep, Pre-Calculus, and Calculus.
> 
> ...


While this persons posting may be legitimate, its hard to believe when you click on their name and look at all their other postings and see that this is one of 7 identical postings they have, ( other than the name of the country they say they want to move to). Every country has teaching jobs, the question is, how to get a work visa, but you need to decide which country you want to move to so people know you are serious. If you haven't already done so, read my post "If you want accurate answers", especially the last few lines and you will see why you haven't recieved many replies.


----------

